
Hypothetical Explanations for the Fermi Paradox - rococode
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox#Hypothetical_explanations_for_the_paradox
======
100011
[https://www.unz.com/akarlin/katechon/](https://www.unz.com/akarlin/katechon/)

"A corollary of the Simulation Argument is that the universe’s computational
capacity may be limited. Consequently, advanced alien civilizations may have
incentives to avoid space colonization to avoid taking up too much
“calculating space” and forcing a simulation shutdown.

A possible solution to the Fermi Paradox is that analogous considerations may
drive them to avoid broadcasting their presence to the cosmos, and to attempt
to destroy or permanently cripple emerging civilizations on sight.

This game-theoretical equilibrium could be interpreted as the “katechon” –
that which withholds eschaton – doom, oblivion, the end of the world. The
resulting state of mutually assured xenocide would result in a dark, seemingly
empty universe intermittently populated by small, isolationist “hermit”
civilizations."

You might enjoy the article.

